# Western Salt Spreader Control



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey guys, 
I just picked up a used 8 ft. western salt spreader. It did not come with a control though. Since then I found a Buyers Control unit. I would think I could wire this up to work with the spreader, right? It has controls for the engine and the clutch. I was wondering if anyone would have a wiring diagram of either unit, or know where on the web I could find one. Or should I not even waste my time and try and find a western unit? I gave 100 bucks for the buyers one and its just like new. The spreader has a flat looking connector with 7 pins in it.
Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think ur best bet is to trace the wires and firue out what each one does or where it leads to on ur spreader, i might be able to help you then


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cut the molded western connector off and get a pair of plastic trailer plugs. the buyers unit will work fine. or you could get a buyers dealer to order you the spreader side harness. believe me you're better off with out the molded plugs, they rot internally.


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

I never thought about trailer plugs, but that would be a good cheap alternative anyway to calling up and buying a new set of plugs from either western or buyers.
thanks
bill


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

in time , they all go bad, so Trailer plugs work just fine, do you know how to wire it up yet? or still working on the process


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

This won't work. Trust me. I am a western snowplow/spreader tech. You will need both a western controller and a western wiring harness. The place I work for in the winter sells western and buyer spreaders. The two will not work with each other.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes it will..give me toggle switches..and i can make it work , no problem


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you tell me the wire colors on the salt spreader side, what wires are connected were , and open up that new control box and take a pic of it...and ill tell you what to hook up


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Why spend 100 dollars on a buyers unit when for not much more you could have bought the western deal.


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

I havn't gotten back to the farm to try any of this yet so I don't know if this will all work or not. The only reason I got the Buyers spreader control was because it was in good shape and I didn't want to have to buy a new controller, so I figured this was my best option. Now, if I stumble upon a good used western controller, I would rather have that. I have to say I don't see why it wouldn't work. Not looking to argue or anything, but It sure seams like it should work.
Thanks for the help guys,
BIll


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it will work

depending exactly on your set up, most go something like this

Cluch - has 2 wires , one goes to Neg dirrectly, the other goes to a toggle switch, postive

electronic throttle - - 2 wires, they both get hocked to to a DPDT switch, 

a wire from the starter button, or keyswitch , will engauge the starter

a kill wire, ..this will either be done, but grounding out the coil , which would requre a ground from the engine, and a spark wire, ( both on a switch, if the Two wires touch it would shut off the engine)

OR.... if the carberator has an electronic fuel shut off--- then it this would need to have positive power going to it, in order to allow fuel to flow.... so If power is cut the fule stops and thats what kills the motor

and for all of this.... you need a positive suppy wire, from the spreader battery , and a negative suppy wire from the battery

and a nice thing to have as an add on , could be a "tiny tach" just to see hos the engine is doing

some also have chaok indicator lights, depending on your set up


----------

